# Ismaninger Speichersee



## Schulti (11. Februar 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Hat jemand von Euch schonmal am Ismaninger Speichersee gefischt? 
Den möchte ich im Frühjahr unsicher machen!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## JohannesG (7. März 2001)

Hi Schulti,
hab da zwar nooch nie geangelt, aber mal zwei Artikel darüber gelesen. Der See scheint nicht einfach zu beangeln zu sein. Es gibt dort wohl auch öfters heftige Beißflauten. In dem einem der beiden Artikel stand, daß Anfüttern dort verboten sei und die meisten großen Fische beim Grundangeln mit Tauwurm (nahe der Staumauer) gefangen wurden. Der See scheint teilweise extrem flach zu sein (1m tief in 50m Entfernung).
Der eine der beiden Blinker-Artikel handelte von Friedfisch-Spezialisten, die auf Großbrassen geangelt hatten. Der Titel des Artikels war bezeichnenderweise "Die Brassen-Qual". Die vier Angler hatten ein Wochenende (rund um die Uhr) am See gefischt und nix gefangen...
Ich hoffe, Dich nicht entmutigt zu haben...Gruß und dennoch viel Erfolg,
  Johannes


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ismaninger Speichersee*

Sind in diesem See auch Rutten (Quappen) drin?

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## hauki (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ismaninger Speichersee*

Hi Schulti,

der See ist sicher nix für´s Auge - so ziemlich das hässlichste, was ich jemals befischt habe. Sind aber nette Fischis drinnen, v.a. Karpfen, Brachsen und auch Hecht.

Gute Infos findest Du auf der Seite http://www.c-oertel.de/fishing.asp

Petri & Grüsse
/hauki

P.S. Vielleicht für dich wichtig: es ist nur eine Rute erlaubt!


----------



## Mikesch (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ismaninger Speichersee*

Auch wenn sich in den letzten 20 Jahren die Wasserqualität gebessert haben soll, essen würde ich einen Fisch aus diesem See nie!


----------



## hauki (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ismaninger Speichersee*



			
				mikesch schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn sich in den letzten 20 Jahren die Wasserqualität gebessert haben soll, essen würde ich einen Fisch aus diesem See nie!



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Vor allem, wenn man gesehen hat, was da im Sommer so alles drin rumschwimmt - igitt :v

Ein paar Daten zum See gibt´s übrigens beim Wasserwirtschaftsamt München im Netz: http://www.wasserwirtschaftsamt-muenchen.de/app/speichersee

Grüsse
/hauki


----------

